# Bloody Mary Breeding



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone breeding BM please comment, I been doing some research and it sounds like a lot of work breeding these guys. I haven't bought any yet but I was wondering are you doing massive culling to keep them bloody red? I also noticed that most stores that sell them don't sell males. So if I breed the females with a regular cherry doesn't that make my work harder?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I tried them, it was a stupid amount of culling work. But this was back when they first came around the market, so maybe genes are stronger now and require less culling. I decided to give up and let them all breed together and not cull. I now have a tank full of just cherrys that throw the odd dark red or BM out.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Splak said:


> I tried them, it was a stupid amount of culling work. But this was back when they first came around the market, so maybe genes are stronger now and require less culling. I decided to give up and let them all breed together and not cull. I now have a tank full of just cherrys that throw the odd dark red or BM out.


thanks for you input, maybe I should go for blue diamonds instead but I think there is lots of culling in that one too lol


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I have dreamy blues and I find I need to do a lot LESS culling. maybe I cull 1-2 shrimp per batch of eggs.


----------

